# GPS



## penmanship (Feb 13, 2009)

I like doing alot of research on stuff before I buy! I figured this would be considered research, and a bit of fun too.

Looking at buying a GPS for our JEEP when we do road trips and such. I thought this would be easier than "not stopping & asking for directions" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone have one? What kind? Any input of other types ~ good, bad, or otherwise. Why would you pick one over the other. Are there better features with some? What should I be looking for?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Dario (Feb 13, 2009)

Good timing...was about to ask the same question.  Will be watching this thread.

I was looking at Garmin Nuvi 4.2" but it is super expensive (for me).


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 13, 2009)

I got an el-cheapo MIO, the big sucker... from Radioshambles... I like it...


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 13, 2009)

It's how people find our house----------


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up a Tom Tom and then got another one for my dad. Not too
expensive, I don't really need all the extras (MP3 player etc.) although
I did download the voice of Ozzy Osbourne. Every once in a while I hear
his panicked voice screaming "F-f-f-rickin left turn ahead!!!!"
I edited the language as this is a family site.

The problem I see with GPS is mostly the maps (some map companies are
better than others, the Tom Tom isn't great) and they tend to lose you
if you're near water or in the mountains. You'll be driving along and the map 
will show that you're 200 yards off of the pavement.

Some of the maps are VERY irritating .. it will break up one road into dozens
of 200 yard sections, so you think you need to make a turn in 150 yards
when you really need to go another 12 miles.. It might consider every
bend in the road a 'turn'.  I'd like to know I've got 12 miles to go, not look
at the GPS every couple of hundred yards to see where the next turn is.
Doesn't happen often, but enough to be a pain..


----------



## wickford (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 200w that the LOML got me for Christmas a couple years ago...Its not a very expensive one, but its GREAT to have!  Helped me out a lot.  It can be used for foot travel or car travel.  I've heard that Garmin has the best mapping, and so far its been right every time I've used it.  I even tried it on the lake where we have our boat.  Entered in some waypoints for sunken trees that the wildlife dept. put there for the fish and it took me right to them.  Pretty slick.  

From my experience, I'd definitely recommend the Garmin.  Two friends of mine bought an inexpensive Tom Tom and they both returned it the next day and bought a Garmin.

Good Luck!  If you get one, you'll definitely love it!


----------



## dntrost (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 200w also and loved it but just a few weeks ago it started acting up keeps searching for satellite I have tried resetting it and no luck so I guess I will send it in for repair...


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 13, 2009)

Wife got me a Garmin 255W for Christmas.
I like it fine.
I do agree with New London88 about the maps and the road names.
I rent cars often with the GPS units and all that I have used have this issue.

Other than that it is fine.
DO look for one that will tell you the street names rather than just "turn right."
If you are in busy trafic it can make a difference to not have to look at the screen to know which street you are supposed to turn onto.


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine will tell you the name of the street! Even before you get close to it. Should you STILL miss it, the closer you get to it she goes TURN, TURN, TURN... then aww You dip-sh*$ now you gonna make me figure this out again hang on.


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 13, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I was able to change the voice on mine.
I set it to an English (British) man's voice.
My wife asked why. I said that if someone was going to tell me where to go it was not going to be a womans voice.:biggrin:


----------



## LEAP (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm on my second garmin, first one died after about 6 years and numerous collisions with the drive way and floor. It works great. There are 5 garmins and one magellan in my close group of friends and family and the magellin does not compare. My new one is the NUVI 780 I bought this one because I listen to audiobooks on long drives and it supports multiple via points along a route.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the TOM TOM One which is fairly inexpensive (About $100).  I'm near the big city and I find the maps to be darn near perfect.  I generally have it plot my directions, review the written instructions on the screen, then just listen as I drive.  My job takes me to different parts of the country and it really comes in handy.


----------



## jeff (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the Garmin Nuvi 3.5" and I love it. I originally thought I'd want the bigger screen, but with the text to speech it calls out street names so I don't spend that much time looking at it anyway. I have a smooth spot on my dash so I used the included suction cup mount to attach it there rather than the windshield.

Mine doesn't have any bells and whistles, but I see the new version of it, the 265T, has some cool things I'd like. It shows speed limits for the road you're on. I could use that!

I paid $200, but I see Amazon has it for $137.  The 265T is $200.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 13, 2009)

After some research I settled for a Magellan (Maestro 4000), and I am quite happy with it. I think they are all about the same in what they offer. I limited my price at $250, and would not get higher. There are units out there that cost much more.


----------



## MDEdwards (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a basic garmin  nuvi, its' been very good for a over a year. 
I updated the maps, which was expensive, but worth it. I travel alot with the military, and even on a bicycle it does a good job. I rely upon it without hesitation. It has good battery life, fits in a shirt pocket, has adaquate infomation, and an easy touch screen menu. Others have bought the same model after using mine. I also have a very expensive marine garmine on the boat, and would say that they provide good maps and support when needed.
Michael


----------



## AKBeaver (Feb 13, 2009)

*Garmin*

Garmin is the way to go. I have used couple and what I have seen of the other brands they just don't match up. If you are going to use in a metro area, I suggest getting the traffic service to go along with it. The traffic receiver is built into the power adapter, but you need to subscribe to the service. It will warn you of construction as well accidents and the one I used would route me around the heavy traffic. Note that the not all of the metro areas are covered. In St. Louis there is great coverage and info for the Missouri side, but nothing on the other side of the river in Illinois.

The Garmins I used the base map was pretty good, but by adding the most up to date city navigator maps the accuracy of the maps is spot on, unless the roads were built after the last update. 

As for Accuracy, you want to turn on DGPS/WAAS. This provides differential corrections via fixed orbit satellites. I get better that 10 foot accuracy by using WAAS. Without WAAS up to 150 yards depending on satellite geometry. Also when you are in canyon areas, heavy tree coverage, downtown next to tall buildings or driving in the mountains, the quality of the fix will be poor since some of the signals are being blocked. 

Dave


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got a Tom Tom one works great, my maps are out of date some roads are missing but for the most part it's pretty good.  I'd update the maps but for nearly $100 it just isn't worth it.


----------



## StatProf (Feb 13, 2009)

*NUVI*

Garmin NUVI is the only way to go. I've looked at others and they just aren't as good. Also, if you want to wait, Garmin is coming out with thier own phone. This won't be much more expensive than a regular phone, but it has all of the GOOD GPS stuff built in. The GPS stuff in the iPhone and other PDAs is just junk. It won't have much in the way of PDA capability, but they are not billing it as such.

For honesty's sake . . . best man at my wedding is a senior programmer at Garmin. Got a good deal. No, I can't get you one too!!!!

Blessings,
StatProf


----------



## shull (Feb 13, 2009)

Working on my second Garmin and have NO complaints. Have traveled all around the country and it has proven to be a real lifesaver.  Also bought one for my son and he uses it constantly.


----------



## jnelson (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Garmin nuvi 750 and love it.  The maps are accurate, and it is dead simple to use.


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the NUVI 350 and it works great I haven't updated the maps yet and will probably wait for the next update before I do.

It doesn't get it right all the time sometimes the address is on the right not the left like it tell you and I have had it wanting me to take a way going home in Kansas that is just plan wrong (down dirt road or taking me 1 mile out of my way and then back tracking me when I can drive direct there).
But where is shines is going through large city's no more white knuckle drive trying to watch sign to see where to turn. 

Money well spent in my opinion

Jay


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Garmin GPSmap 60CSx*

We have a Garmin GPSmap 60 CSx. We purchased it over a year ago and we love it. 
It was bought mostly to be used for Geocaching but I later ordered the North America maps software and it is great. It works awesome for trips and vacations. It can quickly be moved from one vehicle to the next and you can grab it and go onto the trails as well.
I would highly recommend this model but any Garmins are good.


----------



## softail_jack (Feb 13, 2009)

*Garmin Saved my life*

I bought my first Garmin legend in 2001. I used it both for Geocaching and ride my bike ( 2001 softail). It was a good unit but very primitive by todays standards. I used to keep it in my upper vest pocket while riding, so I could pull it out and look at it with out stopping. Not the brightest thing to do, but I never had a problem with that.
In 2003 while planning a ride for the HOG club I belong to, I got clipped at an intercession. My bike when down on the left side turning the clutch leaver around 180 degrees. But the bike hit so hard that it came back up, all the time I am still sitting somewhat in the sit. Just as I though that I was going to get control back, I hit the street sign, throwing me over the handlebars. Nothing really bad happened to me, bumps and bruises, but the bike was totaled. When I looked at my GPS part of the clutch leaver was sticking in the screen, and not my lung. 
I sent an email to garmin how their product saved my life, and the sent me a new one. Since then I have had two other Garmin, the current one is the nuvi. Great for trips, but not so much for Geocaching. Garmin seems to have gotten away from the handheld hiking GPS. I use a Magellan Sport Trac for that.

And that about all I have to say about that, Jac


----------



## alphageek (Feb 13, 2009)

jhs494 said:


> We have a Garmin GPSmap 60 CSx. We purchased it over a year ago and we love it.
> It was bought mostly to be used for Geocaching but I later ordered the North America maps software and it is great. It works awesome for trips and vacations. It can quickly be moved from one vehicle to the next and you can grab it and go onto the trails as well.
> I would highly recommend this model but any Garmins are good.



I was waiting to see your answer for this one.   I don't know how many other geocachers are one here, so you're avatar might have gone over their heads.

My 2 cents --- Most of the car ones are pretty darn good as long as thats all you want them for.   We have a TomTom for the car, and I have an older magellan for geocaching.. Makes me want a new one for that though as the car one is way faster to lock in on the satellites.


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 14, 2009)

I use an Intellinav GPS for turn by turn, have a Garmin GPS 18 as well as a GPS in my cell phone.  

Go to http://www.gmap-track.com/public.php# and enter Grounds Crew where it says Find Public User then click on ZOOM in to see where I live in real time.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow that is scary.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a DIANNE.. she Googles all the maps between our house and where we are headed, then reads them to me as we drive along... adding comments like "careful",  "watch that car (the one that's a mile up the road) he's braking", "his turn signal is on",  "your getting too close", "do we need gas", "I need to potty", "turn right here, left", "you missed the turn", etc.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## coach (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Mio and love it.  Very nicely made and is hackable!


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 14, 2009)

> I have a DIANNE.. she Googles all the maps between our house and where we are headed, then reads them to me as we drive along... adding comments like "careful", "watch that car (the one that's a mile up the road) he's braking", "his turn signal is on", "your getting too close", "do we need gas", "I need to potty", "turn right here, left", "you missed the turn", etc.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


 
he he he.. Yeah !!!!!

Never needs BATT TRY's either !!!!


----------



## MobilMan (Feb 14, 2009)

Save your money, just get one of those old things called a 'road map'.


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 14, 2009)

hasn't priced road maps lately.. half the cost of a cheap GPS.. and remember, a road map shouldn't ever talk to you ;o)


----------



## marcruby (Feb 14, 2009)

I just use my iPhone since I need some of the other things it does.  TheGPS doesn't talk to me, but it shows me whare I am, where I'm going and how to get there.

Marc


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 14, 2009)

yes but will your iPhone tell you; Turn, Turn, Turn ya big dummy !!! awww Man.


----------



## melogic (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Garmin and I love it. When I went on a business trip with some of the guys, I switched the voice language to several other languages and would turn on the road as it told me too and my fellow co-workers thought it was amazing how I knew certain words of all of these languages. I later showed them how even though I had changed the voice language, the readout still gave the street name in english, it just didn't speak it out loud in english. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## C.W.McClellan (Feb 14, 2009)

I'v got a Lowrance XOG --you can use it on road use --hiking and also get sd cards for lake use --and aero sd cards usually run $149.00 on sale $129.00 
Son has Garmin he  likes his -- around $129.00
These 2 brands I think are good as I use Garmin and Lowrance in my boat fishing Tournaments ck out Cabelas and Bass Pro shops


----------



## Scott (Feb 15, 2009)

We bought a Garmin Nuvi 360 about a year and a half ago.  We love it!  We take it with us wherever we go, and it is what has allowed us to have more fun on our trips.  Before we go we look up things we might want to do, and program them into our favorites.  When we're ready to go for the day, we pick one and go!

The maps are important, and Garmin has great maps.  But more important is the routing.  Garmin is supposed to have some of the better routing.  It doesn't generally take us out of the way to get someplace.  I highly recommend it!

We liked it so much that we recently bought a Garmin Colorado 400t to use in geocaching.  This thing is amazing!  I am a big fan of Garmin now!

Scott.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a nice Tom Tom 1XL that I bought about a year ago.  Then it was stolen and last month I bought a Nuvi200. The Nuvi is a much friendlier unit and I believe more accurate.


----------



## Druid (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Garmin on my car, Harley, and boat.  I use the same unit for the car/harley and a seperate one (obviously) for the boat.  All operate in extreme weather conditions and I've never had a single problem with any Garmin unit, they are as dependable as they come... highly recommended.


----------



## titan2 (Feb 16, 2009)

Dario said:


> Good timing...was about to ask the same question. Will be watching this thread.
> 
> I was looking at Garmin Nuvi 4.2" but it is super expensive (for me).


 
I got my wife a Garmin Nuvi 760 on E-Bay for under $200......picked up an external antenna for $.19 (cost more to ship it).  The GPS was a Buy Now deal and it was brand new in the box!


Barney


----------



## Dario (Feb 17, 2009)

titan2 said:


> I got my wife a Garmin Nuvi 760 on E-Bay for under $200......picked up an external antenna for $.19 (cost more to ship it).  The GPS was a Buy Now deal and it was brand new in the box!
> 
> 
> Barney



Barney,

Hope this doesn't shock you...new Garmin Nuvi 760 for $154.99

http://www.navigenius.com/products.asp?product_id=11085


----------



## YORKGUM (Feb 17, 2009)

I researched all brands for years, talk to the pros, pilots etc and settled on the Garmin c550. Still works great but is old now. Need to replace the battery in it and found instructions to do that.  It's pretty darn accurate. I love the blue tooth. It reads my address book on my cellphone. I can dial from it also. Pretty cool.

I'm not sure what I'd replace it with now. Probably like a 760.  I'm sticking with Garmin though. And I purchase the new map discs when they are released.


----------



## titan2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Dario said:


> Barney,
> 
> Hope this doesn't shock you...new Garmin Nuvi 760 for $154.99
> 
> http://www.navigenius.com/products.asp?product_id=11085


 

Yep, that's great!  About $30 or so less than I spent.......but, it was going for almost $500 at Fry's Electronics where I checked a lot of them out!  You just gotta make the best deal you can and go on from there.  Heck, I remember my first hard drive I bought for a PC.....got an external hard drive for my Radio Shack 4P........it was half price.........$999........what size hard drive you ask????  IIRC it was 5mb.....that's right.....5mb and that was in 1985 or there abouts!  Now, I can get a 1TB drive for about 1/10th of that!!!!

It's a crazy world or what???


Barney


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2009)

Barney,

I checked online.  That seller apparently is a "bait and switch".  Apparently, they try to force you to order the (overpriced) accessories and warranty.  If you do not order them, they will cancel your order.

You did really well on that purchase then.

I know about the electronic prices...I did same for SD cards when they were new, now they are dirt cheap.


----------



## flyingmelon (Feb 18, 2009)

Got a Garmin from my wife about a year ago. It has taken us from coast to coast without a problem. My only comment when we got it and I heard the female voice was "Great another women telling me where to go and how to get there" LOML didn't laugh.


----------



## KenV (Feb 18, 2009)

The one on my wife's I-Phone works well and I do not have to get yet another piece of gear -- and she is usually supervising my driving.   She has no (zip nada) sense of direction so the I-phone feature is a good thing for her.


----------



## jkoehler (Feb 18, 2009)

I got the WIFE model a few years back. 
the main problem i have found with it is that it only gives directions one way, always tells me where to go, but it never tells the directions for the return trip.


----------

